
New Delhi Police Arrest Leader of Anti-Corruption Protest  - codelion
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/17/world/asia/17india.html?_r=1&ref=global-home
======
sidcool
This sucks, the country cannot do this. We have to allow for peaceful
protests.

